# Bad NOAA!



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Got out Saturday morning with family expecting 1-2ft seas, WRONG!!! right out the destin pass, rolling chop with a west wind. We plugged alone towards Navarre hitting several spots. Caught some short AJ's and released them safely. Made our way to the Navarre barge area with lots of action, broke off several times and nothing in the box. Continued to the Timberholes and the winds picked up with seas increasing to 3's. Hit several spots with no mingos, snapper or AJ's. Set out to the edge where we marked nice AJ's. We jigged up several that were short again. I even caught two on one jig, again shorty's. Got some porgies for bait with no real production from the bottom. Now the winds are blowing really hard and the seas are building quickly so we decided to call it a day.  Thank God I made the decision to head west going out, now the sea's are 4+. Ms Ruth motored through with no problem and the isling glass proved invaluable. Another learning experience, make sure to check the weather via VHF at port. NOAA was off again! 
Got video of the break offs but not worth showing.
All in all, good day with family.


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Glad yall got back safely!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

we were out of Pensacola and had the same weather and luck or lack of luck- First cast- Aj right at 30 inches so he went back in. He must of told his friends because we could not buy an AJ bite after that. Waves were washing the windshield on the way in


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

noaa strikes again ! more times wrong than right.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

We also left Destin Saturday morning. I didn't see many 2' waves. Most were bigger, and you are correct, about 1 o'clock it turned nasty fast. We ran to the SW edge and encountered steady 4's all the way back with some rogues that looked bigger. We were in a World Cat 290 and it was still "very" sporty. Bite was off for us too. Few short AJ, some now illegal triggers and a few Beeliners. Good thing we didn't make the 50 mile run were planning earlier in the week...


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Its the sun heating the land deal. The land wind was north East all day at Pbch till about 1:00 . Then it stopped. Switched south & stayed that way. Off shore , Going to be different. Nothing heating out there. Sorry for the missed forecast but usually the day before is a sign if u can tell whats happening out there. It always to me swaps when the tide swaps. Wind & sea. Usually around 1 to 2 o'clock PM . Either better or worse. But that's a beach thing. HTH.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

NOAA is consistently more wrong than right now. Hardly worth even checking. It's all your taxpayer $$ going to high-price analytic weather modeling that isn't worth a SHIIT!! 

They used to be pretty accurate back in the day before computers and internet...go figure...technology.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Aint called , dont noas the weather for nothin


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> We also left Destin Saturday morning. I didn't see many 2' waves. Most were bigger, and you are correct, about 1 o'clock it turned nasty fast. We ran to the SW edge and encountered steady 4's all the way back with some rogues that looked bigger. We were in a World Cat 290 and it was still "very" sporty. Bite was off for us too. Few short AJ, some now illegal triggers and a few Beeliners. Good thing we didn't make the 50 mile run were planning earlier in the week...


Were you in the light blue Cat anchored? I circled an anchor Cat and then they pulled up and headed home, I should have done the same!


----------



## uscmas412 (Feb 15, 2014)

Same issues...headed out of the East Pass around 11:30 in solid 2 footers. By the time we got to the Eglin barge it was too nasty to fish. We decided to head back and it made for a wet 45 min ride in 3-4 footers. 

What other options are there for sea forecasts?


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

I use buoyweather.com. It can exaggerate some at a week out but gets very solid down to the hour 24-36hrs out of a planned trip. It's $15 a month but very worth it. I usually cross reference with NOAA and weather.com just be extra safe/sure for long trips. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Docs Holiday said:


> I use buoyweather.com. It can exaggerate some at a week out but gets very solid down to the hour 24-36hrs out of a planned trip. It's $15 a month but very worth it. I usually cross reference with NOAA and weather.com just be extra safe/sure for long trips. Just my 2 cents!


thanks for the tip!


----------

